# sync Problem

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich bekomme immer beim versuch ein eix-sync auszuführen folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
 Running emerge --sync

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://91.186.30.235/gentoo-portage...

rsync: failed to connect to 91.186.30.235: Connection refused (111)

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(124) [receiver=3.0.5]

>>> Retrying...

>>> Starting retry 1 of 3 with rsync://81.93.240.111/gentoo-portage

rsync: failed to connect to 81.93.240.111: Connection refused (111)

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(124) [receiver=3.0.5]

>>> Retrying...

>>> Starting retry 2 of 3 with rsync://140.211.166.165/gentoo-portage

rsync: failed to connect to 140.211.166.165: Connection refused (111)

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(124) [receiver=3.0.5]

>>> Retrying...

>>> Starting retry 3 of 3 with rsync://91.186.30.235/gentoo-portage

rsync: failed to connect to 91.186.30.235: Connection refused (111)

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(124) [receiver=3.0.5]

>>> Exceeded PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES: 3

 * emerge --sync failed

 * Time statistics:

    34 seconds for syncing

    34 seconds total

```

Woran liegt das? Datum und Uhrzeit stimmen..

G. R.

----------

## schachti

Probier's halt nochmal, da wollte scheinbar der Server nicht - ist nicht ungewöhnlich.

----------

## Evildad

Das hatte ich heute morgen auch.

Aufgrund eines Kernel Upgrades musste ich eh neu booten und danach gings wieder  :Smile: 

----------

